# Questions on insuring a homemade boat



## lukeD (May 28, 2014)

So I have been thinking with all of the projects that I have seen here like the small jet ski jet boats that have been built have you all had any problems with insuring them?
Reason I ask is I am thinking about trying to find a 18/56 hull and build an inboard out of it. Got the welder to do the alum but the insurance has me wondering how it would work. Can any of you all elaborate on that part of it by chance


----------



## PSG-1 (May 28, 2014)

I first tried to get my boat insured for $12,500, through Geico. $12,500 was a rough guess-timate that I made when I applied for the insurance.

But, due to its age, and it being a modified boat, they would not insure it without a marine survey/evaluation. So, I used a company in Florida called "BUC" The evaluation/survey was completed by me, I filled out forms, took photos, sent it all to them, and they placed a value on the boat, for insurance purposes. They valued it between 8100 and 9300 dollars. Geico went ahead and insured it for $11K....which was pretty close to my original estimate.

Check out page 8 on my aluma-jet thread (link at bottom of this post) where it shows the evaluation info for my boat. Hope this helps.


----------

